# (resolvido)!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2 failed.

## domus-br

ola pessoal, mandei compilar o gnome 2.14.2

vejam o erro que deu nesse pacote gtkhtml

```
libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libgnomeprintui-2.2 -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -I/usr/include/libsoup-2.2 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGNOME_EXPLICIT_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml-3.8\" -DBONOBO_EXPLICIT_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml-3.8\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml\" -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/share\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8/icons\" -DGTKHTML_DATADIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8\" -DGLADE_DATADIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -MT htmlradio.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/htmlradio.Tpo -c htmlradio.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/htmlradio.o

htmlprinter.c:29:45: libgnomeprint/gnome-print-pango.h: No such file or directory

htmlprinter.c: In function `draw_glyphs':

htmlprinter.c:639: warning: implicit declaration of function `gnome_print_pango_glyph_string'

htmlprinter.c: In function `html_printer_new':

htmlprinter.c:791: warning: implicit declaration of function `gnome_print_pango_get_default_font_map'

htmlprinter.c:791: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

htmlprinter.c:792: warning: implicit declaration of function `gnome_print_pango_create_context'

htmlprinter.c:792: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: ** [htmlprinter.lo] Erro 1

make[2]: ** Esperando que outros processos terminem.

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I. -I/usr/include -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libgnomeprintui-2.2 -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -I/usr/include/libsoup-2.2 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DGNOME_EXPLICIT_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml-3.8\" -DBONOBO_EXPLICIT_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml-3.8\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"gtkhtml\" -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED=1 -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/share\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8/icons\" -DGTKHTML_DATADIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8\" -DGLADE_DATADIR=\"/usr/share/gtkhtml-3.8\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -MT htmlradio.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/htmlradio.Tpo -c htmlradio.c -o htmlradio.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkhtml-3.10.2/work/gtkhtml-3.10.2/src'

make[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtkhtml-3.10.2/work/gtkhtml-3.10.2'

make: ** [all] Erro 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.10.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.3-r1, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache2 apm arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_pt_BR userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Muito estranho. A maneira mais facil que eu vejo para resolver esse problema é instalando outra versão do gtkhtml.

----------

## Nattie

Olá,

Eu tive o mesmíssimo problema, resolveu recompilando o dev-python/gnome-python-desktop e dev-python/gnome-python-extras, juro. Achei a dica no bugzilla e depois disso, o Gnome compilou lindinho aqui pra mim.

----------

## domus-br

 *Nattie wrote:*   

> Olá,
> 
> Eu tive o mesmíssimo problema, resolveu recompilando o dev-python/gnome-python-desktop e dev-python/gnome-python-extras, juro. Achei a dica no bugzilla e depois disso, o Gnome compilou lindinho aqui pra mim.

 

Perfect deu certinho aqui, alias foi vc que me respondeu na lista?

vou ver se o resto compila normal

obrigado de qualquer forma

fui

----------

## Nattie

Sim, fui eu mesma. Respondi aqui também para, caso alguém entrasse no forum com o mesmo problema, já teria uma dica registrada ;) 

Aqui o resto todo também compilou bonito depois desses dois pacotes. Espero que no seu caso também funcione. Boa sorte ;)

----------

## domus-br

 *Nattie wrote:*   

> Aqui o resto todo também compilou bonito depois desses dois pacotes. Espero que no seu caso também funcione. Boa sorte 

 

olá

to voltando, so pra sinalizar que saiu tudo ok, quer dizer, tudo ok, mas nao ficou 100%, mas deve ser ajuste, sabe 

como  consertar o lance dos nomes dos arquivos que tem ç e acentos no gnome?

olha meu locale

```
LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8

```

grato

----------

## Nattie

Isso é ooooooutro assunto, mas ok, vamos lá

em /etc/profile acrescente a seguinte linha (eu coloquei embaixo de export EDITOR) 

export GTK_IM_MODULE="cedilla"

reinicie o gnome e seja feliz.

----------

## tuxuserBR

Vi sua resposta para o Gnome e par ao KDE como funciona? Pois estou padecendo do mesmo problema...

----------

## Nattie

Hm, pro KDE eu não tenho idéia, eu sou usuária de Fluxbox e Gnome, não de KDE, foi mal. 

E, pra falar a verdade, agora, relendo a pergunta do domus, acho que eu interpretei errado o que ele quis dizer. Ler com pressa é uma droga. Seu problema é com cedilha, domus, ou é com nomes de arquivos? Ou com cedilhas em nomes de arquivos? Minha solução é para quem usa teclado us-international no gtk e tem c com acento ao invés de cedilha, normalmente. Se não é esse o seu problema, foi mal, eu não entendi direito. :P

----------

## domus-br

 *Nattie wrote:*   

> Hm, pro KDE eu não tenho idéia, eu sou usuária de Fluxbox e Gnome, não de KDE, foi mal. 
> 
> E, pra falar a verdade, agora, relendo a pergunta do domus, acho que eu interpretei errado o que ele quis dizer. Ler com pressa é uma droga. Seu problema é com cedilha, domus, ou é com nomes de arquivos? Ou com cedilhas em nomes de arquivos? Minha solução é para quem usa teclado us-international no gtk e tem c com acento ao invés de cedilha, normalmente. Se não é esse o seu problema, foi mal, eu não entendi direito. 

 

Oi Nattie,

era com os nomes dos arquivos, ate entao eu tinha feito a sua dica, mas nao tinha surtido efeito algum resolvi renomear os arquivos que ficaram encodados com caractesres "loucos" onde era pra ser cedilha e acentos, basotu renomear e eles aceitaram o ç e acentos

desde já, obrigado pela atenção

a luta agora é setar o locale do thunderbird que compilei aqui, nao pega pt-BR de jeito nenhum   :Sad: 

valeu

----------

## tuxuserBR

Eu estou passando por isso (problemas com acentos e cedilha) nos arquivos que eu trago do Windows. Por exemplo, documentos do Word e etc. Consegui resolver isso no OpenOffice. Se você tem o OpenOffice compilado ele geralmente utiliza a API do Gerenciador de Janelas (KDE ou Gnome) pra gravar ou abrir os documentos. Em Ferramentas -> opções -> geral você pode configurá-lo para usar a própria API, assim não gera mais este erro.

Foi assim que resolvi meus problemas no trabalho. Espero ter ajudado...

----------

